# Champlain Valley Beekeepers Association Meetings



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

CVBA will be meeting at Dick Crawford's home 675 Mason St., Morrisonville, NY on Saturday,Sept 22 "Taking Your Winterloss Now" and then again on Saturday, Oct 20 "Wrap Up For Winter". Both sessions start at 9:30AM and go until 11:30AM. Bring your beesuits. 

Dick's phone number is 518-561-7167
CVBA's Secretery David Greenwood can be reacxhed at 518-643-0309


----------

